# Top Bujinkan quotes



## Grey Eyed Bandit (May 16, 2005)

"This is what I like to call 'stepping backwards to go forward'."

"I want his balance on his that leg."

"And then you can just stand there with your knee on his shoulder contemplating the fruits of life or something like that."

"There's an opening in ouch."

"I'm not always small, fat and mean."

"No no, honestly, often behind the tsuka here, it's not sharp. Because that's the part the guy is holding."

"Any people from area xxx here? Those guys were from area xxx."

"Use whatever you've got as a weapon, for instance if you're a lady with a purse or gay with a purse."

"As for fingers pointing out when holding a sword, yeah, it's really good. Same with high speed motorbike racing, you see a lot of those guys riding with two or three of their fingers off of the handlebars, don't you?"

"Shu ha ri? That's ********!"

"Becoming a better person through budo practice? You shouldn't be asking me that when I'm smoking."

"You've got to become friends with your opponent. And then you kill your friend. See, budo allows you to be friends with everyone."

"Oh, juppo sessho is the theme now eh? Aiight, then it's all the same this year too I guess."

"You shouldn't be trying to impress the breakdancer, you should be killing him."

"If you're holding down someone waiting for the police to arrive, whisper in the guy's ear that you're going to drink his blood. Then just wait for the reaction of the cops when he tells them you said that."

"I've lost my potency because of all those years of doing ukemi on hard surfaces."

"This is what we call in my native country 'very bad'".

"Tell the women to scream that the stock market's plummeting if they're ever targets for a rape attack. That if anything will get people's attention."

"Nobody's smiling!?!?"

"And then don't just stand there looking like some ******* piece of modern art."

"With a decent yubiyari ken you can strike awe into the world."

"STAND STILL, DAMMIT!!!"

"And there you're lying on the ground like a newly inseminated sheep."

"If you were trained in every single martial art in the world you sure as hell would be a TOUGH SOB, so why the **** is that chick in 'Dark Angel' acting like a mad cow-disease-ridden PMS victim!?!?"

"I'm so pathetically tired of all this training. I can't wait until I'm done with it."

"Yeah, it's pretty strange that we're a bunch of guys who dress up in black and meet in dark and secluded areas three times a week and spank each other. But on the other hand there are people who pay more by the hour than we do for six months to do so."

"And now it's time for a couple of beers and a few truths."


----------



## Don Roley (May 16, 2005)

I'll let you know if you go too hard by crying like a little girl.

"I am a man" (Written on someone's belt in Japanese at honbu.)

Of course we kick to the head. We get their head on the ground first though..


----------



## Cryozombie (May 16, 2005)

Some of those are priceless.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 16, 2005)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> "If you're holding down someone waiting for the police to arrive, whisper in the guy's ear that you're going to drink his blood. Then just wait for the reaction of the cops when he tells them you said that."



Not A Ninja, but thie rings true.   :lol:

Do not ask me how I know, for I would have to deny all official knowledge.


----------



## Shinkengata (May 17, 2005)

omg...lol...do you mind if i use one or two of those in my sig line?


----------



## Drifter (May 17, 2005)

Priceless. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (May 17, 2005)

"Aww crap...why does it have to rain so much in this movie? Especially now that I'm watching it and all."

"Move out of the way! We're going to go home and say what we think about each other!"

"Pray for Death - the best movie in the world. In reverse."

"Don't worry, be ninja."

"Everyone's a woman...except for us men of course."

(to someone who had recently been to Japan and was speaking about how strong, fit and agile the Japanese shihan were even at their old age) 
"How is it that you were able to tell just how strong they were?"

(in response to the question above) 
" - Have you ever been to Japan? 
- No, but I'm planning to, this year. 
- Oh. Ask Nagato."

"Nemo enim fere saltat sobrius, nisi forte budoka."

"Tell them the truth; if you're standing in ichimonji in knee deep water your nuts should touch the water."

"You were the one who brought up the subject of Jackie Chan, that made me a little bit kung-fu..."

"If I was really, really nasty, which unfortunately I am, I would do this."

(Oguri sensei in response to a question asked in Japanese by a Spaniard) "Aaah, si."

"On the battlefield, there are only three kamae - low, middle and high."

"In!! (breaks right elbow) Down!!! (punches to solar plexus) And in!!!! (elbows to back of neck) Gently finish him off."

"Really, we love each other. In a pretty ******* sick and twisted way, but still."

"Those of you with wooden weapons - hit hard."

"Drink! God forgives you!"

"And that sidewagon isn't just any sidewagon, it's a nuclear bomb..."

"So, what's that drink called? Shrek?"

"Even I can fly in the dark, as long as it's so dark that no one can see me."

"Now you've been training here for two years exactly, we should all buy you muffins or something."

"I know a guy called Felipe."


----------



## Shogun (May 17, 2005)

(my instructor said this when three "ninja wannabes" came in for class one day)

"ok class, in the first half hour, we are going to practice turning into cats. later, we shall do magic for a bit, then settle down with some kihon flying"


----------



## Kizaru (May 17, 2005)

"I heard there's an Australian ninjutsu tradition, they call it _Kanga ryu_, have any of you guys heard of it?"


----------



## mizu_teppo (May 18, 2005)

Two of my favourites from Soke that I think everyone is familier with..

 "Keep going"

 "No think. No talk. Train."

 I really love these because at face value they're so simple yet they posess such in-depth meaning, esspecially over time, to those who train in this art of infinite variety. So much can be said with so little, I love it. Sometimes the simplest things are what we really need to study. Kind of like going back to the basics again and again and again..


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (May 18, 2005)

I would really love to know the names of the people those quotes are attributed to.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (May 18, 2005)

Those who would like to know, send me a PM.


----------



## Cruentus (May 19, 2005)

Those were pretty good...  :ultracool


----------



## Mr.Franco (May 19, 2005)

One of the students in our dojo was going away to college and was complaining of all the stuff he had to pack for the move. One of the other "buyu" who was a graduate/M.D. said:

"Packing for college?! All you need is a credit card and a box of comdoms!"


----------



## Floating Egg (May 20, 2005)

Nimravus,

I tried to request the names of the people that you quoted, but I received "Nimravus has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space."


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (May 20, 2005)

Thanks. Problem fixed.


----------



## Don Roley (May 27, 2005)

"I can't warn you all too strongly about Don Roley. This man will go to any lengths and do whatever it takes, including perpetration of the most massive fraud, to trick people into thinking he actually lives in Japan."


----------



## Don Roley (Jun 3, 2005)

"I think it will be more constructive if we talk about how we can do our best to follow Soke's wishes as his students, rather than explain why we can't.

(Sorry if I sound offending.)"
artyon:


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jun 3, 2005)

One one hand I shake my head at all the narrow-minded people who can't see beyond the "obvious" lacking parts of Bujinkan training - deep stances, step-through punching, lack of sparring and regular training clothes etc etc.

On the other hand, I kind of look down upon everyone who "fell for" Bujinkan training at an adult age despite all these obvious "lacking" points, because that tells me something about their abilities as far as critical thinking is concerned.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jun 18, 2005)

So, peeps, still interested in who said what? :ultracool


----------



## Floating Egg (Jun 18, 2005)

Yes, of course.


----------

